#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    -

## Esam

**        ɡ         ɡ          ɡ            ǡ         .      . 
*:   :*
      Saturated Hydrocarbons             Sigma Bond    Unsaturated Hydrocarbons         *p* (Pi) Bond   . 
       Aliphatic         ɡ  Aromatic             ɡ                 *p* (Pi)-Electrons. 
          ʡ     .                
*: ʡ ʡ  :* 
         ̡            .                  .            .          ɡ        80%     30%   ʡ            . 
*1. * *Paraffins*
      ɡ      .       18          .        CH3    ɡ    Iso-Paraffins.          ɡ   ɡ         .        Cn H2n+ 2 .       ɡ      ɡ    Residues.          . 
          ɡ          . 
       ǡ         ɡ   80 - 104          .  CH4   ʡ                   .         "  "    ""   ""   "  " : 

           CH4  CH3-CH3  CH3-CH2-CH3   C4H10 Butane              : 

           C6H14   C7H16     C8H18. 
            ane           CH3-(CH2)5-CH3  CH3-(CH2)10-CH3  CH3-(CH2)16-CH3. 
  ɡ         ane   yl   --CH3   --CH3-CH2 

                                  20-30        .            ҡ                               25 760  .             ǡ        . 
         0.6  0.8 /  ѡ               .       ɡ        ѡ .               ɡ          . 
            .          ߡ  ߡ ߡ         .     ɺ      Yeasts      . 


                     .             . 
       ɡ      ɡ          ɡ              ޡ                 .               HO-OH     OH2       . 
                .                ʡ                                 . 
              ʡ           ɡ         .           ǡ             .       ɡ         . 
  ɡ  ɡ         .              : 

                       250-400       .           . 
     ɡ        ǡ     ݡ            . 
See More:   -

----------


## Esam

*. * *Naphthenes*
         CH2     ѡ    3 - 9         .       Cn H2n        2 : 1                  ɡ        Cn H2n-2x  n     X        .     Cyclo            

                                  .                   .        .       ʡ           ǡ   ɡ      . 

*3.    * 
    Cn H2n    Olefins     "ene"            .             3%                  .       ʡ            20 - 30               ڡ         .       ɡ ɡ      . 
                  ʡ             .    Alkylation              ɡ      : 

                     .        ɡ                                . 
*4.  * *AROMATIC HYDROCARBONS*
       ɡ           .     ɡ      .       ɡ        Pyrene     .        CnHn-2x   n     x      . 
             Toluene    .                  C10H8   C14H10  C16H10. 
      ɡ   10%    ɡ  50%    ɡ             ʡ                    ɡ        ɡ          ʡ       ɡ          . 
        ɡ          .               36           -   -                         .

----------


## Esam

*:   :*
                  ǡ                      .           ɡ      . 
           ɡ               ɡ    .               Catalyst Poisoning     ڡ                  ʡ       ɡ       . 
                 Di-Sulphide  ɡ          ʡ              ҡ            . 
               ɡ            ɡ      ɡ     . 
          Pyridine  Quinoline  ǡ        .        0.1 -1%  ء    2%   .         ɡ       .                Chemisorption    Acid Sites ʡ              ǡ   . 
         ɡ             .              . 
*:  :*
          ɡ           ʡ        .             . 
*:    * 
        ֡           ɡ        ǡ      .     ʡ   ɡ ʡ            : 
   . 
  :  . 
  :  ѡ  ʡ  . 
  :  ɡ  ʡ   . 
   :  ϡ ʡ  . 
*1.   * 
             .                .    ɡ      ء           ɡ             ѡ          . 
        1-4  .       95%  .                       ɡ         .       ɡ    .       ʡ        .          . 
              .                 .           ȡ            .                    . 
      ѡ          ɡ       .           .                 ϡ  ϡ                  . 
                           " ".   ʡ        " "                      . 
       ɡ          ʡ     ɡ                 .        ɡ          ߡ  ɡ    .                  С  ա  ߡ  ʡ   ɡ        .

----------


## Esam

*.  * *LIGHT DISTILLATES*
          40 - 205  ɡ     .              ʡ         ɡ ʡ        ɡ  ʡ          . 
      2 : 1            .         100.                 ɡ        . 
                              .          90 - 150        . 
          ɡ            .            ɡ     .          ɡ  ޡ        .        38 - 170         ʡ          ɡ     .      Antiknock. 
                   . 
        60 - 240  ɡ                   .          ǡ               . 
     ǡ     ݡ   ʡ         .         ɡ         ǡ            ɡ              ɡ   ȡ ʡ ԡ    . 
*3.  * 
    175 400              ʡ  ɡ   . 
                     ɡ    .          175 325  10 - 18  .      ɡ ɡ  ʡ        .                      . 
            ɡ    ɡ        ߡ      ֡       . 
               ɡ            - 40  40  0.1 - 1              ɡ             ɡ              .      25%    ˡ       2-3%             .        ˡ          .           . 
   ɡ        205 - 290  ɡ   12 - 16            ɡ                .           . 
                     .     260 425       0.1%    1.5%.

----------


## Esam

*.  * 
               425 - 600  ɡ           ɡ   .            ɡ           " ".      ɡ        ϡ        ϡ      . 
            400    20-40  .       ɡ        .                               ѡ            .      ѡ     ڡ     .         .            . 
               ɡ    ǡ       ɡ    .                   ɡ        ɺ            . 
        ʡ              ɡ         ȡ  ɡ                . 
        ǡ           ʡ        ʡ     .        ɡ                ̡   ɡ               ɡ    .        ʡ     ϡ      . 
           ɡ   ʡ      ɡ    .           240  350      ɡ       ɡ       ʡ        . 
          ͡                 . 
                á .         ѡ   ǡ        ʡ                  . 
     ɡ       ɡ       .              20 - 30    ѡ       25                  .      .           ɡ           1 - 2           . 
          ɡ        ѡ  ѡ ڡ   .           ɡ                         .                ɡ            Resins.                 .       25 - 55.               ʡ      95. 
                260    180          ɡ               ݡ   .       ȡ       ɡ              . 
*5.   * 
  ϡ        ɡ        ѡ        ɡ      ɡ        . 
             ɡ               .               ֡    ɡ  . 
                    ɡ          ɡ      . 
              ɡ                 ɡ                 .

----------


## Esam

*:  :*
     ɡ    ɡ    ȡ   ѡ        ʡ      ɡ           -    2020 -                        . 
 ѡ                  ϡ    ǡ     ء          . 
            ɡ     ʡ             . 
                  VIBRIOSIS                1000          .            . 
                  ݡ                 ɡ        ̡                 ǡ                  .                ɡ          Tomography          . 
                        ǡ            ɡ                       .                      ɡ   ȡ          . 

      TT Pi                .

       (-183)   (138)    (-88.5)   (36)    0.659/    20     0.703/  .       ( - 102)  ɡ   (- 48)  ɡ   (-7)  .            8         .           2000  2.3 - 2.55                 4  .                  ɡ            .         X           ϡ            .      Cat - Scan     .               ɡ   ɡ       ڡ       .
 
**

----------

